

How to Get Startup Ideas (2012) - BaptisteGreve
http://www.paulgraham.com/startupideas.html

======
ASquare
Duplicate- Original post with lots of discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4806852](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4806852)

~~~
dang
Reposts are ok after a year or so.

